

SECRETS OF A MIND-GAMER - m1ck
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/02/20/magazine/mind-secrets.html?hp

======
6ren
> Psychologists used to think that O.K. plateaus marked the upper bounds of
> innate ability. [BUT...!] focusing on their technique, staying goal-oriented
> and getting immediate feedback on their performance.

See also carol dweck "deliberate practice" stuff.

Usain Bolt, fastest man in the world, incredible to watch his effortless
victory, naturally gifted, also hit a plateau:

> Like many promising runners, Bolt had come out of nowhere, burned brightly
> for a few years — setting a number of junior records — then appeared to have
> burned out. <http://www.esquire.com/features/usain-bolt-bio-0410-3>

------
SlightGenius
Anyone ever use those Ultimate Memory, or GMS(also Phenomenal Memory System)?

